# My Lovely GSD/Mastiff Cross!



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

Hannelore is growing fast! 














































She is a rather stubborn dog at times! She makes training quite the adventure.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How could you possibly resist that face? She is SO cute!

Also, I see on the ticker that she's 3 months old, so unless that's a child sized chair . . . how big is she?


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

The chair she is in is an over-stuffed one.  She is 37 pounds last I checked a few days ago! Not sure of her exact height yet though. I am excited to see how she will grow! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my! She is so adorable!


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

She knows how to use her cuteness!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute. I love that last photo.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

She is going to be one big, adorable couch potato by the looks of it! She's cute


----------



## Dobry (Nov 6, 2011)

Cute puppy! My favorite pic (but they're all good!) is the second to last photo in the list, it shows her adorable-ness quite explicitly!



Hannelore said:


> Hannelore is growing fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

She is adorable!!! Thank you for sharing her with us!!!


----------

